# Here's A Sweet DIY Project For You



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Check this out. It would be a sweet one to work on with your kids:

http://www.engadget.com/2008/05/09/diyer-builds-fully-functional-nes-controller-coffee-table-earns/


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like it would be tough to make and to play it.


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

I posted this on another forum, and someone posted up their beer pong table to match


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

rekd0514 said:


> Looks like it would be tough to make and to play it.


I'd say it's more for the novelty. It would definitely make a great conversation piece.


----------



## ianbiz (May 13, 2008)

drocpsu said:


> I'd say it's more for the novelty. It would definitely make a great conversation piece.


Agreed.
But women might think you are a bit weird in the head.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

ianbiz said:


> Agreed.
> But women might think you are a bit weird in the head.


Only if you're dating the wrong ones...


----------

